# How to make Halo 2 Vista work on Windows 7



## ObbySlayer (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, I have a problem with starting the Halo 2 Vista on my Windows 7 computer. I already installed this game, and whenever I try to play it, it gives me this notification saying this, "LIVE Gaming on Windows failed to initialize. This may be because another LIVE Gaming on Windows application (such as the Halo 2 dedicated server) is running on the same machine. Otherwise, reinstalling the game may fix this problem." Now I tried reinstalling the game, gave me the same exact message. I read on some websites that it can work, the only question is how? This is a brand new game, I just got it a few days ago. Please find a solution for this problem. Thank You very much, I appreciate it.

Your Fellow Member,
ObbySlayer


----------



## Kreinas (Dec 24, 2011)

Have you tried running it as an administrator in compatibility mode for vista? right click->properties-> compatibility: Vista sp2


----------



## ObbySlayer (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmm... I never thought of that, I'll get back to you to tell you the outcome, thank you.


----------



## ObbySlayer (Dec 24, 2011)

I followed the exact instructions that you gave me. It did not work, it gave me the same exact error message. Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to start/control panel/programs and features.
Uninstall the games for windows client software.
Restart your computer.
Download and install the new version.
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/pc/downloadclient
Once the new version is installed it may need several updates which
can take several restarts of the software.
Might double check this link first.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/977844


----------



## ObbySlayer (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you so much, its working now, I downloaded that download client and it made it work, thank you so much!


----------

